# Need Second Gun



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I just bought an SR40 for general self defense. Home or carry. I deliberately bought something big enough to be fun to shoot at the range too. But I hate the idea of tossing quarters down range every time I pull the trigger. Is there anything out there with a similar weight and trigger feel that shoots 22lr?


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

The Ruger SR22 comes immediately to mind. Same manufacturer, very similar design, and seems to be getting good reviews. Personally, I have shot neither of these guns, but I do have a 22LR pistol for the same reason -- inexpensive range practice. However, as much as you want the same feel as your SR40 -- you won't get the same level of recoil or feel, even if the 22LR is identical. What you do get is continued practice with sight alignment, trigger pull, and form. -- plus more shooting on the cheap.

That said, it seems obvious that you would want to at least check out the SR22. Or, recognizing that you won't get the exact feel of your SR40 in a 22LR, you might want to find something else that feels similar and shoots well. I like the Ruger MkIII Target, but there are lots of other Ruger 22LRs and other reliable 22LRs for that matter. Rent and shoot some if you can to find one that you like the best.

Ron


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

The SR22p is about the same size as the SR40c, the Ruger 22/45 Target with 4 inch barrel is about the same size as the SR40. Both 22 pistols are accurate and dependable and both have 10 round magazines. I have run over 3000 rounds threw the 22/45 and 1200 threw the SR22p and have found them both to perform really well. The SR22p is a lot easier to field strip and clean, but both are quality pistols at a reasonable price.


----------

